# Seiko 7s26 Day Wheel



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Seiko 7s26 Day Wheel*


View Advert


Wanted:

Day wheel for a 7s26 seiko movement the 4pm position variant, its for an SKX007.

Anyone have one?




*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

14/08/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£10.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

